

Bitcoin sign rejected by the Unicode Consortium (2011) - tarball
http://www.unicode.org/L2/L2011/11116.htm#127-A57

======
tarball
Full citation:

Action item for Rick McGowan: Respond to the author of L2/11-129 that the use
of the bitcoin symbol in (running) text has not been demonstrated. There may
also be IP issues because bitcoin.org is using the symbol as a logo.

------
bpierre
The submission document (PDF):
[http://www.unicode.org/L2/L2011/11129-bitcoin.pdf](http://www.unicode.org/L2/L2011/11129-bitcoin.pdf)

------
drakmail
It was in 2011...

